# Ballet in Cairo



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

According to the Cairo360 website, the Swan Lake Ballet that was meant to be showing in Cairo has been postponed, but there is no mention of what date it is going to be showing instead. The tickets are a lot cheaper then they would have been in London and I wanted to see it, before I leave. Anyone heard anything about when this will be showing?

It would be nice to get some suggestions for any Middle Eastern dancing shows going on in Cairo/or Alexandria. I have heard some of the higher star rating hotels in Cairo have showings, but I can't find anything online. I have seen the Dariwish in Islamic Cairo, which were great... but it would be nice to see something contemporary, even probably belly dancing (not the tacky touristy one's lol)

Appreciate any suggestions


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I did the Crystal Nile boat one evening in Cairo with a Danish friend of mine! Wasn't cheap but I felt it was worth every penny. It was around 200LE for 2 -3 hours on this boat which included all you can eat buffet.. reasonable food and your drinks(soft). In the area you would sit to eat they also had the entertainment of localise dancing, singing and even a belly dancer. No smoking allowed inside the ship. They do stick to that.

My Danish friend is 6ft tall and blonde and if ever there was the perfect decoy he was it (far as I the foreigner goes!).. he did get picked on by the belly dancer though who got him up on stage and made him dance! Great night and a fantasic memory!

Edit: Maybe out of season, not to sure but in Alex's they did sometimes do shows from the Roman Theatre.. I never went but it was always an intention for the experience! With it being open air though maybe they ain't any on at the moment.. you could find out and in any case it worth a visit there just to stand on the 'stone' and sing!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Belly dancing is not an acceptable profession in Egypt, you will find most dancers are foreign.
One of the most famous is Lorna from Scotland. she dances in all the hotels etc,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just remembered I was in the restaurant at the top of the Hilton and the belly dancer was Asian.. maybe Philipina and she danced the whole time with platform shoes on.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Belly dancing is not an acceptable profession in Egypt, you will find most dancers are foreign.
> One of the most famous is Lorna from Scotland. she dances in all the hotels etc,


stage name Lorna? lol now we know what you are up to when not moderating the forum

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> stage name Lorna? lol now we know what you are up to when not moderating the forum
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:




lol


I actually watched her dance on Burns night to the bagpipes..


----------

